# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أفضل تحقيق لكتاب نيل الأوطار طبعة طارق عوض الله أم صبحي حلاق ؟؟

## عبدالله

أفضل تحقيق لكتاب نيل الأوطار طبعة طارق عوض الله أم صبحي حلاق ؟؟

----------


## أبوندى شاذلى محمد الصعيدى

لكل الطبعتين مميزات وعيوب وليس هكذا على الاطلاق
يتابع

----------


## الذاب عن السنة

حياك لله عزيزي
من حيث التخريجات فطارق أفضل
أما من حيث النص والإحالات فصبحي وقد أثنى عليها شيخنا الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير حفظه الله

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

هناك موضوع عن تحقيق الحلاق للأخ المفضال الواحدي:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=21290

----------


## عبدالله

نحن بحاجة إلى جواب علمية !!!!

----------


## جمال سعدي

في رأيي طبعة حلاق أفضل لكن المشكل في اطالة الحواشي و الله أعلم

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قال شيخنا الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير في شرحه لصحيح البخاري:
" وحقق الكتاب _نيل الأوطار_ حسن حلاق تحقيقا لامزيد عليه,وعمله من أنفس ماخدمت به الكتب الإسلامية" 
الطبعة صدرت عن دار ابن الجوزي في 16 مجلدا 


* ملاحضة : جملة كبيرة من الكتاب منقولة عن " فتح الباري" و" التلخيص الحبير" 


وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## عبدالله

جزاك الله خيرا على النقل
لكن سمعت بعض المشايخ يقولون طبعة طارق عوض الله أفضل لضبط النص

----------


## العبيد

للتحميل
غفر الله لمن دعى لأخيه بالمغفرة بالغيب

----------


## أبو عبد الله عيسى

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم يا أخي لاتبغ بدلا عن طبعة حسن حلاق فالشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير معروف بطول باعه في معرفة الكتب وأثنى عليها كثيرا.والسلام

----------


## أنس ع ح

فضيلة الشيخ عدنان بن محمد العرعور أسد السنة حفظه الله , اقترح أن يبدأ بشرح الكتاب فأراد شراء نسخة طارق عوض الله ثم توقف بعد علمه بوجود نسخة أخرى

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

اخي المفضال انا لم اطلع على تحقيق طارق ولا تحقيق محمد حسن الحلاق حفظهما الله 
لكن اطلعت على تحقيق الحلاق على سبل السلام فحقيقة تحقيقاته جيدة ويكفي ان العلامة المحدث عبد الكريم الخضير قد اثنى على تحقيقاته فعليك بتحقيق الحلاق بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابوأحمد بن أحمد

انا قرأت نيل الاوطار(ابواب العبادات) بتحقيق حسن حلاق
فوجدته قد خدم الكتاب خدمة بالغة جزاه الله خيرا 
بالتخريج -وغالب مايستفيد من تخريجات الالباني-والتعليق فينقل غالبا عن المغني والمجموع وبداية المجتهد
ويعزو الاقوال الى اصحابها من كتبهم ليستطيع من اراد الاستزادة ان يقف على الكلام من مصدره
فالرجل غالب تحقيقاته خدمته فيها من احسن مايكون
علاوة على جمال الورق والطباعة التي تشرح الصدر وتشجع على القراءة والله اعلم

----------


## فواز الحر

لا أشك أن طبعة الشيخ حلاق أفضلُ من طبعة الشيخ طارق.
ولي قصةٌ مع طبعة الشيخ طارق -رعاه الله- كانت سببًا في إرجاعي طبعتَه، ومن ثمَّ استبدالها بطبعة الشيخ الحلاق -وفقه الله-. وهي باختصار أنني قرأتُ في "النيل" في كتاب النكاح قولاً شاذًا للشوكاني -رحمه الله- وهو جوازُ الزيادة على أربع نسوة! ولم أرَ أيَّ إنكارٍ من الشيخ طارق -وحاشاه أن يقول بهذا القول الساقط-، لكني تألمتُ لماذا لم يُشرْ إلى إنكاره؟
ولمَّا اقتنيتُ طبعة الحلاق وجدتُه قد أنكره على الشوكاني(1).
فهذا كان سببًا في إرجاعي طبعةَ الشيخ طارق.

____________________________
(1) بالمناسبة رأيتُ الشوكانيَّ في "إرشاد الفحول" (1/199 - ط. الفضيلة) يُقرِّرُ أن الزيادةَ على أربع نسوة من خصائصه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لا يشاركه فيه غيرُه؛ فالجمد لله، وهذا هو الظنُّ به يرحمه الله.

----------


## الواحدي

> قرأتُ في "النيل" في كتاب النكاح قولاً شاذًا للشوكاني -رحمه الله- وهو جوازُ الزيادة على أربع نسوة! 
> 
> ولمَّا اقتنيتُ طبعة الحلاق وجدتُه قد أنكره على الشوكاني(1).


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
حبّذا لو تدلُّنا على الموضع الذي فيه هذا "القول الشاذ" للشوكاني!
وحبّذا أيضًا لو تنقل لنا إنكار حلاّق على الشوكاني في هذه المسألة!
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

لا يُدَلُ على معدوم..

----------


## الواحدي

> لا يُدَلُ على معدوم..


لا عدمنا لطيف تعقيباتك!
(ابتسامة)

----------


## فواز الحر

> لا يُدَلُ على معدوم..


وما هو هذا المعدوم يا أخانا؟

----------


## الواحدي

*** تنبيه ***
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله. 
*** في الصفحة 170 من الجزء 12 من "نيل الأوطار" بتحقيق الشيخ محمد صبحي حلاق:
"وحكي ذلك عن ابن الصباغ، والعمراني، وبعض الشيعة".
وفحوى هذا الكلام أنّ ابن الصبّاغ والعمراني يذهبان إلى أنّه يحلّ للرجل أن يتزوّج تسعًا!
وقد أحال المحقق في الهامش على الصفحيتين 335-336 من الجزء التاسع من "البيان"، وليس فيهما أدنى علاقة بظاهر كلام الشوكاني. والأدهى من ذلك أنّه قال في الهامش رقم 3: "حكاه عنه (أي: عن ابن الصبّاغ) العمراني في البيان"!!
ولو رجع إلى الصفحة 118 من "البيان"، لانتبه إلى ما في تلك الجملة من خلل. وفي هذه الصفحة من "البيان" نقرأ:
"ويجوز للحُرِّ أن يجمع بين أربع زوجات حرائر، ولا يجوز أن يجمع بين أكثر من ذلك."
ثم يضيف:
"وقال القاسم بن إبراهيم وشيعتُه القاسميّة: يجوز له أن يجمع بين تسع حرائر، ولا يجوز له أن يجمع بين أكثر من ذلك؛ لقوله تعالى: "فَانْكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ مَثْنَى وثُلاثَ ورُبَاع"، والاثنتان والثلاثُ والأربعُ: تِسْعٌ، ومات النَّبِيُّ، صلّى الله عليه وسلّم، عن تِسْع زوجات. وذهبت طائفة من الرافضة إلى أنَّه يجوز له أن يتزوّج أيَّ عددٍ شاء"
ومن الواضح أنّ العمراني وابن الصبّاغ لم يعتقدا هذا المذهب الشاذّ، الذي لا يُنسَب غالبًا إلاّ إلى مجاهيل، قولهم كعدمه؛ بل نسباه إلى بعض الشيعة وردَّا عليه.
وإحالة المحقق على "البيان" موهمة، كما أنّها أخطأت العزوَ إلى الموضع المناسب.
ومن المستبعد أن يقع العلاّمة الشوكاني في زلّة كهذه، بل الراجح أنّ مردّها إلى اضطراب في النسخ.
ولعلّ صوابها:
"وحكى ذلك ابن الصبّاغ والعمراني عن بعض الشيعة".
والله أعلم. 
** وفي الصفحة 169:
_ "لأنّ الشافعي قال: حدثنا بعض أصحابنا عن أبي الزناد عن عبد المجيد بن [سهل] عن عوف بن الحارث بن معاوية"
وفي الهامش رقم 3: "في المخطوط (ب): (سُهيل)، والمثبت من (أ) والتهذيب (2/205)
وهذه أتركها للأخ "عبد الله"، لعلّه يجد لها "جوابًا علميًّا"...
والله ولِيُّ التوفيق.

----------


## فواز الحر

أخي الفاضل الواحدي.
ما الذي تريد أن تصلَ إليه؟ فإني لم أفهم مرادَك.

----------


## الواحدي

*** تصويب:



> وفحوى هذا الكلام أنّ ابن الصبّاغ والعمراني يذهبان إلى أنّه يحلّ للرجل أن يتزوّج تسعًا!


 = أن يجمع بين تسع نسوة.

----------


## ابو عبد الملك

أخي الكريم الواحدي ... كنت عقدت العزم على شراء نيل الأوطار طبعة ابن الجوزي تحقيق محمد صبحي حلاق ، رغم علمي بغلو ثمنها _ لا أعرف الثمن بالضبط _ لكن ابن الجوزي كتبها معروفة غالية جدا ، فكتبت لنا فيما يشبه الدراسة النقدية عن تلك الطبعة ، لكن لم تشر من قريب أو من بعيد لطبعة الشيخ طارق عوض الله .فلم ؟ لابد من العدل في القول وبيان ما فيها من إيجابيات وسلبيات ؛ حتى تبصرنا بأفضل الطبعات من جهة ومن جهة أخرى لا تتهم بأنك تروج لطبعة أخرى فيقال لك ( ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم ) . ملحوظة : كاتب هذه الكلمات يبغي أفضل الطبعات تحقيقا وتدقيقا فعلا .

----------


## السكران التميمي

في الحقيقة ومن خلال تتبعي ومطالعتي واقتنائي لتحقيقات الأخ الفاضل (أبا مصعب؛ صبحي حلاق) تبين لي ما يلي:
1) عدم معرفته التامة لاستخدام علامات الترقيم.
2) بضاعته المزجاة في علم العربية وقواعدها.
3) اجتهاده في وضع ما يراه هو _ بناءً على ما سبق _ في صلب النص المحقق مع تركه لما في المخطوط رغم أنه هو الصحيح.

فمثلاً.. تحقيقه الأخير لكتاب (ضوء النهار المشرق 1/73) أتى النص المحقق هكذا:
(قال رحمه الله: (مقدمة) حقها أن تشتمل على رسم الفقه وبيان موضوعه وفائدته لأن الثلاثة ونحوها مما يكون شروع الطالب في العلم على بصيرة بمعرفته قبل الشروع [في(1)] المقدمة).

قال في الحاشية:
(1) في المخطوط (هي) ولعل الصواب ما أثبتناه.

أقول: بل الصواب ما في المخطوطة؛ وليتكم ما أثبتم ما مسختموه.
وحتى تتمكن من قراءة النص على الصواب، وبفهم المراد يجب أن يكون هكذا:
(قال المؤلف رحمه الله تعالى: (مقدمة): حقها أن تشتمل على: رسم الفقه، وبيان موضوعه، وفائدته؛ لأن الثلاثة ونحوها _ مما يكون شروع الطالب في العلم على بصيرة بمعرفته قبل الشروع _ هي المقدمة).

أرجوفعلاً أن الفاضل (أبا مصعب) يقرأ ما يقوم الإخوة بتوجيهه إليه وتنبيهه عليه، حتى يتدارك ذلك، فإنه كما يذكر في مقدمة تحقيقاته مقدم على تحقيقات مذهلة كثيرة.

----------


## السكران التميمي

الآن اطلعت على ما حصل بين الأحبة حول ما سطره الشيخ الشوكاني في هذا الموضع من كتابه.. ولي عودة مهمة بإذن الله تعالى بعد اكتمال صف الموضوع الجديد.

----------


## السكران التميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمعونك يا رب
الحمد لله وحده.. والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده.. ثم أما بعد..
فهذه وقفات مهمة جداً في توضيح كلام العلامة الشوكاني رحمه الله وغفر له آمين في الموضع الذي تجادل حوله الأحبة في مشاركاتهم؛ فأقول وبالله التوفيق:
_ في كلام الشيخ الشوكاني في هذا الموضع تخبط كبير جداً، وتناقض، ونسب لأقوال لا تعرف لأصحابها، وسيأتي بإذن الله بيان ذلك.

_ أنه رحمه الله لا يرى أن في الآية حكماً على أنه لا يجوز مجاوزة الأربع وذلك من باب اللغة _ عفى الله عنه _ بل أخذ حكم ذلك من السنة، ولهذا يظن من ليس له دربة على عادات أهل العلم أن الشيخ رحمه الله يرى أنه يباح له مجاوزة الأربع من النساء.
فلهذا قال في (فتح القدير): فالأولى أن يستدل على تحريم الزيادة على الأربع بالسنة لا بالكتاب.
وقال في (السيل الجرار): أما الاستدلال على تحريم الخامسة وعدم جواز زيادةٍ على أربع بقوله عز وجل: {مثنى وثلاث ورباع} فغير صحيح كما أوضحته في شرحي للمنتقى. ولكن الاستدلال على ذلك بحديث قيس بن الحارث، وحديث غيلان الثقفي، وحديث نوفل بن معاوية؛ هو الذي ينبغي الاعتماد عليه وإن كان في كل واحد منها مقال؛ ولكن الإجماع على ما دلت عليه قد صارت به من المجمع على العمل به وقد حكى الإجماع صاحب (فتح الباري) والمهدي في (البحر). وأيضا قد ذكرت في تفسيري الذي سميته (فتح القدير) تصحيح بعض هذه الأحاديث وأطلت المقال في ذلك فليرجع إليه.

قلت: واحتجاجه رحمه الله على نفي مدلول الآية على الحكم من جهة اللغة ضعيف لا يستقيم وعلم الشيخ، بل لا يخفى على من له بضاعة مزجاة في العلم، على أنّ ما قاله غفر الله له له وجه في اللغة، لكنه لا يستقيم وفحوى الخطاب في الآية.
ثم هل السنة إلا مقررة لما في القرآن!!!

_ قد اعتمدت في كتابة نص الشوكاني على ثلاثة طبعات معتمدة محققة تحقيق علمي _ بحسب الظاهر _ وهي:
1)  طبعة (صبحي حلاق).
2)  طبعة (طارق عوض الله).
3)  طبعة (أنور الباز).
والنص فيها كالتالي:
(قوله: (اختر منهن أربعاً) استدل به الجمهور على تحريم الزيادة على أربع.
وذهبت الظاهرية إلى أنه يحل للرجل أنيتزوج تسعاً، ولعل وجهه قوله تعالى: {مثنى وثلاث ورباع}. ومجموع ذلك _ لا باعتبار ما فيه من العدل _ تسع، وحكي ذلك عن ابن الصباغ، والعمراني، وبعض الشيعة.
وحكي أيضا عن القاسم بنإبراهيم، وأنكر الإمام يحيى الحكاية عنه، وحكاه صاحب "البحر" عن الظاهرية وقوم مجاهيل.
وأجابوا عن حديث قيس بن الحارث المذكور بما فيه من المقال المتقدم.
وأجابوا عن حديث غيلان الثقفي بما سيأتي فيه من المقال.
وكذلك أجابوا عن حديث نوفلبن معاوية بما قدمنا من كون في إسناده مجهول.
قالوا: ومثل هذا الأصل العظيم لا يكتفىفيه بمثل ذلك، ولا سيما وقد ثبت أن رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وآله وسلم جمع بينتسع أو إحدى عشرة،‏ وقد قال تعالى: {لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة}.
وأما دعوى اختصاصه بالزيادة على الأربع فهو محل النزاع ولميقم عليه دليل.
وأما قوله تعالى: {مثنى وثلاث ورباع} فالواو فيه للجمع لا للتخيير.
وأيضالفظ: مثنى، معدول به عن اثنين اثنين، وهو يدل على تناول ما كان متصفا من الأعداد بصفةالاثنينية وإن كان في غاية الكثرة البالغة إلى ما فوق الألوف، فإنك تقول: جاءني القوممثنى: أي اثنين اثنين، وهكذا ثلاث ورباع، وهذا معلوم في لغة العرب لا يشك فيه أحد،فالآية المذكورة تدل بأصل الوضع على أنه يجوز للإنسان أن يتزوج من النساء اثنتيناثنتين، وثلاثا ثلاثا، وأربعا أربعا، وليس من شرط ذلك أن لا تأتي الطائفة الأخرى منالعدد إلا بعد مفارقته للطائفة التي قبلها فإنه لا شك أنه يصح لغة وعرفا أن يقولالرجل لألف رجل عنده: جاءني هؤلاء اثنين اثنين، أو ثلاثة ثلاثة، أو أربعة أربعة‏، فحينئذ الآية تدل على إباحة الزواج بعدد من النساء‏‏ كثير، سواء كانت الواو للجمع أو للتخيير؛ لأن خطاب الجماعة بحكم من الأحكام بمنزلة الخطاب به لكل واحد منهم، فكأناللّه سبحانه قال لكل فرد من الناس: انكح ما طاب لك من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع، ومعهذا فالبراءة الأصلية مستصحبة، وهي بمجردها كافية في الحِلِّ حتى يوجد ناقل صحيح ينقلعنها‏.
وقد يجاب بأن مجموع الأحاديث المذكورة في الباب لا تقصر عن رتبة الحسنلغيره؛ فتنتهض بمجموعها للاحتجاج وإن كان كل واحد منها لا يخلو عن مقال‏، ويؤيد ذلككون الأصل في الفروج الحرمة كما صرح به الخطابي، فلا يجوز الإقدام على شيء منها إلابدليل.
وأيضا هذا الخلاف مسبوق بالإجماع على عدم جواز الزيادة على الأربع، كما صرحبذلك في "البحر".
وقال في "الفتح": اتفق العلماء على أن من خصائصه صلى اللّه عليه وآلهوسلم الزيادة على أربع نسوة يجمع بينهن‏).

·     وعلى هذا الكلام تعقبات:
أولاً: لم يصح عن الظاهرية هذا القول، ومن نسبه إليهم فقد وهم وأخطأ، وقد تنبه الشيخ الشوكاني لهذا في كتابه "السيل الجرار" حيث قال:
(والنقل عن الظاهرية لم يصح؛ فإنه قد أنكر ذلك منهم من هو أعرف بمذهبهم).
وعلى كلٍ فأكثر ما ورد في صلب النقل هو مما نقله الشوكاني من غيره رحمه الله، وهذا بحد ذاته يعد عيباً غير هينٍ في حق الشيخ. ولعل العزاء أن كتابه (نيل الأوطار) يعد من أوائل مصنفاته.

ثانياً: ما لونته باللون الأخضر هو ما قاله من نافح عن جواز الزيادة على الأربع، لا أنه من قول الشيخ ابتداءً. فتنبه

ثالثاً: ما نقله الشيخ من أن الزيادة على الأربع ليست من خصائص المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام فقول ساقط تالف لا يعتد به، بل الإجماع مستقر على أنها من خصائصه صلى الله عليه وسلم. والكلام على هذا يطول ليس هذا المختصر محله.

رابعاً: وأما نقله أن الواو للعطف لا للتخيير، فهذا تحكم لا يقبل ولا يسلم للشيخ غفر الله له، بل الصحيح من أقوال أهل العربية والموافق للسنة النبوية أنها هنا في مقام التخيير. وأيضاً ليس هذا المختصر محل بيان ذلك.

خامساً: الأحاديث التي حاول المجيزين تجريحها وتعليها = أحاديث صحيحة ثابتة لا يضرها أي محاولة فاشلة ممن يلتمس المنافذ الغير مشروعة. فتأمل

سادساً: ما نقله الشيخ عن ابن الصباغ،  والعمراني؛ هو نقل مقصود عنده رحمه الله، ولا وجه لالتماس تأويل أو عذر لتصحيح العبارة. فتنبه
لكن يبقى القول: أنه نقل خاطئ غير صحيح، بل الثابت عنهما خلافه. فتأمل

هذا في عجالة ما أراد الله توضيحه وبيانه. فالحمد لله وحده لا شريك له سبحانه.

----------


## السكران التميمي

وبالنسبة لجواب الأخ السائل صاحب الموضوع؛ فأقول _ وأنا مسؤول كامل المسؤولية عن كلامي _:
_ ابتعد عن طبعة الشيخ (طارق عوض الله) فهي لا تسمى تحقيقاً أصلاً.
_ وعليك بطبعة الأخ (صبحي حلاق).
_ فإن لم تقدر على سعرها فعليك بطبعة الشيخ (أنور الباز).

فقد عشت مع الثلاث نسخ وقتاً ليس بالهين، وهي بالجودة والدقة والإتقان كما ذكرت لك أعلاه في الترتيب.
والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبو إسحاق المديني

> وبالنسبة لجواب الأخ السائل صاحب الموضوع؛ فأقول _ وأنا مسؤول كامل المسؤولية عن كلامي _:
> _ ابتعد عن طبعة الشيخ (طارق عوض الله) فهي لا تسمى تحقيقاً أصلاً.
> _ وعليك بطبعة الأخ (صبحي حلاق).
> _ فإن لم تقدر على سعرها فعليك بطبعة الشيخ (أنور الباز).
> 
> فقد عشت مع الثلاث نسخ وقتاً ليس بالهين، وهي بالجودة والدقة والإتقان كما ذكرت لك أعلاه في الترتيب.
> والله تعالى أعلم


هلا بيَّنتَ لنا بارك الله فيك.
فمن المعروف أن طبعة (طارق عوض الله) أضبط في النص.
.............

----------


## أمة الله الجزائرية

سبحان الله تجد للكتاب أكثر من تحقيق حتى يقف الطالب حيران ، أليس في تراث الأمة الإسلامية غير نيل الأوطار لماذا هل المخطوطات والكتب لاتوجد .......
فعلى طلبة العلم والعلماء الإهتمام بالكتب التي لم تحقق ليحققوها وتخرج في حلة جديدة
يا أخي عليك بطبعة الحلاق لأن نصح بها غير واحد من أهل العلم

----------


## رياض الباتني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله في الإخوة، ما رأيكم في طبعة أنور الباز ،دار الوفاء المطبوعة في بيروت

----------


## المسومي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
جزاكم الله خيرا أيها الأفاضل ،على هذه المعلومات ،ولكن بالنسبة لتحقيق أنور الباز أي دار طبعته ؟وماهي أفضل طبعاته؟ .

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

في رأيي - المتواضع - أن أفضل حل هو: المقابلة بين النسختين، لمعرفة أيهما أضبط في النص، وهو المهم، أعني طبعًا ضبط النص
فلعل أحد الأخوة الأفاضل يتطوع للقيام بهذا العمل
ويعلم الله أني لو أستطعت لفعلت 
ولكني - للأسف - مشغول بأمور كثيرة
ولمن يريد تنفيذ الفكرة:
حمل نيل الأوطار بتحقيق حلاق:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...C3%E6%D8%C7%D1
حمل نيل الأوطار بتحقيق طارق عوض الله:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=42840
وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## عبدالله

> _ ابتعد عن طبعة الشيخ (طارق عوض الله) فهي لا تسمى تحقيقاً أصلاً.


كلمة شديدة تحتاج إلى أدلة.
في انتظار تعقيب السكران.

أما عن عدم جودة تحقيقات صبحي حلاق فالأمثلة كثيرة !!!!
وأتذكر أني قرأت في مقدمة الدرر البهية مع شرح الشوكاني بتحقيق أحد تلاميذ الشيخ مقبل 
نقد بالأدلة لبعض تحقيقات الحلاق

----------


## السكران التميمي

هداك الله..

ما دمت منزعجاً من كلامي على طبعة (طارق) كل هذا الإنزعاج.. ومنتقداً بكلامك طبعة (حلاق) كل هذا الإنتقاد الذي سمعته ولم تحققه = فلماذا طرحت الموضوع على شكل سؤال مستفسر يريد الإستشارة؟!!!

أما عن سبب وصفي لها بعدم التحقيق فقد أخبرت به الأخ الكريم (أبو إسحاق المديني) على الخاص.. ولن أضع هنا كلمة واحدة لبيان ذلك.. وليفهم الأمر بحسب ما يفهم.

وفق الله الجميع.

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

> سبحان الله تجد للكتاب أكثر من تحقيق حتى يقف الطالب حيران ، أليس في تراث الأمة الإسلامية غير نيل الأوطار لماذا هل المخطوطات والكتب لاتوجد .......
> فعلى طلبة العلم والعلماء الإهتمام بالكتب التي لم تحقق ليحققوها وتخرج في حلة جديدة
> يا أخي عليك بطبعة الحلاق لأن نصح بها غير واحد من أهل العلم


 أظن والله اعلم ان الأمر تجاري فقط
وقد لا يعجب هذا الكلام البعض
يذهبون للكتب المشهورة المتداولة ويحققونها ولو حققت ألف مرة لأنها ببساطة تباع كثيرا كثيرا
كما حدث مع كتاب"الداء والدواء" وغير ذلك

----------


## المقدسى

من حيث التخريج والتعليقات وخدمة الكتاب بإحالته لكتب أخرى فطبعة الحلاق هي الأقوى بلا ريب ولا تنافسها طبعة الحلاق في ذلك بلا ريب أما من حيث ضبط النص فلربما تكون طبعة الشيخ طارق متفوقة نسبياً وهذا رأى الكثير من طلبة العلم ..  والله أعلم

----------


## صالح الطريف

هناك طباعة دار الحديث بمصر ...!!!!!!!!!
للتو اقتنيتها ...!!!!!!!1

----------


## أبوندى شاذلى محمد الصعيدى

أخى صالح الطريف
أقولها للمرة لسة اتذكر العدد (فر من طبعات دار الحديث فرارك من الاسد او المجذوب)
انما شفاء العيي السؤال

----------


## مشاري القحطاني

من رأى تحقيق الحلاق في كتاب سُبل السلام ..

سيجزم بجودة تحقيقه لنيل الأوطار ..

مع إني لـ الأمانة لم اطلعّ على تحقيقات نيل الأوطار ..

----------


## ربيع الأديب

تكاثرت الضّباعُ على خراشٍ ...فما يدري خراشُ ما يَصيدُ 
أمّا أنا فقد رضيتُ كلّ الرّضا بطبعة دار الكلم الطّيب . بتحقيق ثلاثة أفاضل . لأنّ ثمن طبعة الحلاّق ليسَ بمستطاعِي !
أقولُ لها وقد طارت شعاعاً  ... من الأبطال ويحكِ لن تراعي

----------

